# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  خیلی ناامید شدم

## ainz

سلام بچه ها من سال دوممه پارسال خیلی خوب خوندم از ساال دهم ولی خب استرس سرجلسه بااعث شد رتبم بشه 7000 الان ازمون دیروزو که دادم ترازم شده 6600 خیلی ناامید شدم چون سقف ترازام بالا رفته بود خیلی کمه هدفم زیر هزار بود :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  لعنت به من 
امیدی نمونده ؟
الان صبا 8 درسو شروع میکنم تا 12 میخوام صبا دیگه 5 بیدار شم 
چرا هی نتیجه نمیگیرم
شهر ما پارسال 5 تا زیر 1000 داشت الان من نفر 23 ام شدم :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## Carolin

ضریب زیست زیاده گویا اینجا هم سوالات ساده بوده و کم زدید
+
وجدانن این درصدا رو اگر کسی توی کنکور بزنه رتبش خیلی خوب میشه ///معلوم نیس قلمچی چی طراحی میکنه!


پ.ن: منظورم این بود که چون توی زیست اشکال دارید جای نگرانی نیس و ااصلا ناامید نباشید
زیست نسبت به بقیه درسا راحتتر بالا میاد

----------


## Metanoia

سلام
وضعیت تقلب ها رو در نظر داشته باشید تقلب فقط از کلید زدن نیست 
همین که، خونه میتونی یه مندلیف ببینی یا یه تایم اضافه داری و یه نکته از تو کتابت میبینی اینا همش تقلبه 
و البته کلید ها از شب قبل کامل پخش میشه و متاسفانه جمع کثیری از دوستان تقلب میکنند 
پس فقط به رشد خودتون و درصداتون بپردازید و نقض هاتون رو برطرف کنید 
و هدف آزمون دادن هم همین رفع نواقصه  :Yahoo (105):  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## ainz

اتفاقا زیست برام خیلی سختع چیکارکنم تو کنکور پارسالم 55 زدم  اردیبهشتم میخوام نکته تست فزهمند نیا رو شرکت کنم
مخاطب *shahtoot*@

----------


## ainz

ممنون امیدوارم اینطور باشهکه میگی

----------


## ainz

جدی ؟؟
ینی به زیر 1000 امیدی هست ؟ 
شما خودتون ساعت چند شروع میکردید؟
بعد یه سوال داشتم من برای ریاضی ایکیو میزنم هر فصل حدود 30 تا علامتدار دارم بعد اومدم درسنامه ها رو خلاصه کردم به نظرتون تستا رو تو کاغذ بنویسم یا تو همون باشه ؟ چون کتاب به اون قطوری جلو چشم باشه حالم بد میشه
بعد به نظرتون چجوری درسا رئ تا عید تموم کنم ؟ چون موج ازمونام مونده
بعد یه سوال داشتم شاید الان مهم نباشه ولی خب کنجکاوم - به نظر شما برای یکی که هزینشو خودش میخواد بده پردیس دانشگاهای شهر تهران بهتره یا مثلا دولتی یه جایی مث کرمانشاه 
شرمنده سوالام زیاد بود :31:  :20: 
چون خانوادم امسال میخوان کرمانشاه چون من 19 سال زندگیمو تهران بودم برام سخته رفتن و خابگاه رفتنم برام سخته کلا نمیدونم چیکار کنم و هدفمم دندونه

----------


## ainz

> سلام
> و اما بعد
> 
> یا حضرت جیزز کرایست
> یجوری عنوان تاپیک رو نوشتی من گفتم الان ترازت 4 هزاری چیزیه.....بخدا خود من توی تراز 5 هزار دست و پا میزدم اینجوری ناامید نبودم 
> 
> خب شوخی به کنار...
> ببین شرایطی که داری اصلا بد نیست البته حرفم این معنی رو نمیده که شل کنی نه ، اتفاقا پتانسیل عالی تر شدن روهم داری پس تا آخرش قوی ادامه بده
> 
> ...


اون کامنت طولانیه رو واسه شما نوشتم میشه ج بدید

----------


## ainz

> ممنون امیدوارم اینطور باشهکه میگی


مخاطب *پرفسور اسنیپ*

----------


## Fawzi

> سلام بچه ها من سال دوممه پارسال خیلی خوب خوندم از ساال دهم ولی خب استرس سرجلسه بااعث شد رتبم بشه 7000 الان ازمون دیروزو که دادم ترازم شده 6600 خیلی ناامید شدم چون سقف ترازام بالا رفته بود خیلی کمه هدفم زیر هزار بود لعنت به من 
> امیدی نمونده ؟
> الان صبا 8 درسو شروع میکنم تا 12 میخوام صبا دیگه 5 بیدار شم 
> چرا هی نتیجه نمیگیرم
> شهر ما پارسال 5 تا زیر 1000 داشت الان من نفر 23 ام شدم


ازینکه ترازت رفته پایین و ضعف و اشکلاتتو بهت نشون میده خوشحال شو

----------


## dorsa20

> سلام بچه ها من سال دوممه پارسال خیلی خوب خوندم از ساال دهم ولی خب استرس سرجلسه بااعث شد رتبم بشه 7000 الان ازمون دیروزو که دادم ترازم شده 6600 خیلی ناامید شدم چون سقف ترازام بالا رفته بود خیلی کمه هدفم زیر هزار بود لعنت به من 
> امیدی نمونده ؟
> الان صبا 8 درسو شروع میکنم تا 12 میخوام صبا دیگه 5 بیدار شم 
> چرا هی نتیجه نمیگیرم
> شهر ما پارسال 5 تا زیر 1000 داشت الان من نفر 23 ام شدم


اولا که ترازت خوبه دوما صرفا یا یک تراز داری واسه کنکورت نتیجه گیری میکنی؟
همون تایم ۸ تا ۱۲ خوبه فقط کیفیت مطالعه رو بالا ببر باید خاب خوبی داشته باشی ضمنا

----------


## Parimah

عزیزم اولا بخاطر گذشته ت خودتو باید ببخشی دیگ گذشته کاری نمیشه واسش کرد و تو هر چی بودی باید رهاش کنی و مسئولیتشو بپذیری

دوما چه تو 4000 باشی چه 7000 باید بهش افتخار کنی و افزایشش بدی و بابت هر تراز و درصدی که الان بدستش اوردی شکرگزاری کنی که بیشتر و بیشتر نصیبت بشه این راهشه 


چیزی که همیشه جواب میده . اینکه من فیزیک تا 2 ماه پیش 10 درصد بودم الان شدم 58 درصد بابتش شکرگزاری میکنم و به خودم افتخار میکنم بابت این افزایش و روند صعودی که داشتم 

اینکه  گریه کنم یا بنالم یه جور وسواس عملکردی و ناخویشتن داری شدید میاره . 

خودتو بپذیر و به خودت بابت این اقدام موثری که نسبت به سال های گذشته کمتر داشتی و الان خیلی موثر و مفید قدم برمیداری هدیه بده و این کار باعث میشه ریوارد سیستم مغز تو فعال تر بشه و تلاش کنه هر سری بابت هر روند مثبت تو مغزت میزان دوپامینشو بیشتر کنه و میل تو نسبت به هدیه دادن به خودت تبدیل به یه روتین بشه 

چقدر تاثیر داره مثل اینکه من هر هفته ورزش سنگین میکنم و رژِیم متناسب با تمرین هام دارم و 2 روز در هفته رو اختصاص میدم به خودم هرچیزی رو مصرف میکنم یعنی به خودم هدیه میدم و میزان دوپامین مغز من در طول هفته زیاد تر بشه و بیشتر تمرین میکنم چون میل من واسه دو روز  اخر هفته  زیاده به عشق اون دو روز بیشتر و سنگین تر تمرین میکنم .

----------


## ainz

خیلی ممنونمم ازتون بچه ها  :Y (518):  :Yahoo (12): این دوهفته رو رو ۱۳ ساعت میخونم نتیجه رو تو ازمون بعدی همینجا میزارم 
چون سال دوممه پارسالم غیرحضوری گرفتم خیلی انرژی منفی دارمو دپم هر چند وخ یبار بهم انگیزه بدید :Yahoo (20):

----------


## ainz

> جدی و شوخی شو دیگه خودت باید با تلاشی که میکنی مشخص کنی .... آره جدی جدی
> آدما متفاوت هستن ، من خودم هدف گذاری هام تا جای ممکن جوری بود که کمترین استرس و آسیب رو بخودم بزنم منظور اینکه زیاد ذهنم رو نمیدادم به اینکه آیا میشه رتبه ام زیر هزار بشه یا نه ، ذهنم رو بیشتر درگیر میکردم به آنالیز عملکردم و بالا کشیدن خودم تا جای ممکن ، اینکه چیکار کنم که درصدهام رشد کنن ، کجاها ضعف دارم چرا ضعف دارم ، مشکلاتم رو دسته بندی میکردم و ...
> خلاصه سیاستی که داشتم این بود که درمورد اینکه قراره چی بشه و چه رتبه ای بیارم با هیچ کسی حتی با خودم هم درموردش حرف نمیزدم
> 
> ساعت چند استارت مطالعه ام رو میزدم ؟
> توی این مورد من شفاف و رک بخوام جواب بدم  خب باشه ، من رسمااااا روانی بودم  
> این رتبه برترایی که میان میگن من تراز 6 هزار یا 7 هزار شروع کردم و فلان و بهمان رو نگاه نکن...... من خودم از تراز 4 هزار شروع کردم  رسما زیر خط فقر بودم
> اینجوری بود که مجبورشدم مثل روانی ها زور بزنم تا خودم رو برسونم و جبرانش کنم
> ساعت چند شروع میکردم ؟
> ...



بلد نبودم تگتون کنم دونه دونه ریپلای میکنم :Yahoo (94):

----------


## ainz

> ازینکه ترازت رفته پایین و ضعف و اشکلاتتو بهت نشون میده خوشحال شو


..

----------


## ainz

> اولا که ترازت خوبه دوما صرفا یا یک تراز داری واسه کنکورت نتیجه گیری میکنی؟
> همون تایم ۸ تا ۱۲ خوبه فقط کیفیت مطالعه رو بالا ببر باید خاب خوبی داشته باشی ضمنا



خوشبحالتون منم ارزوم دندونه 
از انتخابتون راضیید؟

----------


## dorsa20

> خوشبحالتون منم ارزوم دندونه 
> از انتخابتون راضیید؟


دور از خودت ندون اینا که قبول شدن نه شاخ داشتن نه دم
از انتخاب خود رشته راضیم دوسش دارم هر چند سختی هاش زیاده اما در مجموع راضیم

----------

